# Hi I'm Tom



## Barbell (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi I'm Tom, I came here because I needed to ask questions about gear and how it works. I've been lifting weights for almost 6 years and I'm 19. I feel like I need it because I am sleep deprived from the military most of the time and my hormones are fucked up. If anyone has any helpful advice in the future I'd appreciate it. I really hope to compete before I'm 23.


----------



## brazey (Mar 21, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## Mish (Mar 21, 2016)

Greetings and Welcome 
To the Lively Forum


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Mar 23, 2016)

*It?s been brought to my attention that as a board rep I should not ignore the new members section.*


*Soooooo????*


*Welcome to the forum.*
*Please be sure to read and follow the rules.*
*You will find a wealth of valuable information and experience in the forum posts and the community veterans.*
*Remember?RESEARCH, RESEARCH, RESEARCH.*
*We look forward to your constructive contributions to this community.*

*We know you?re only here for the tranny porn.*


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 24, 2016)

Not sure if gear will help at age 19... Get some bloods done first...

Oh ya, and welcome...


----------



## 187Infidel (May 30, 2016)

Welcome. Stay off the gear till at least 21-23 man..


----------

